# My not-that-impressive system



## cynikal (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi,

Been a long time lurker figure i'd introduce myself. I'm Alex, live in NYC, studio apartment, so i had to make due with the limited space as best i could.

Have a 52" Sharp Aquos LC-52D62U LCD (from "way back" in 2006 lol), it's hooked up to both a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR with full cable service, as well as connected to a 2006 Mac Mini (was originally a 1.5Ghz Core Solo, that i upgraded to a 2.13Ghz Core 2 Duo processor, along with more memory and an SSD. I also did the swap mini-pcie wifi card with a sata controller mod, and hooked that card out to a 8x 2TB RAID6 (ZFS raidz2) array.. leaving about 12TB of usage storage.. which is where i host all my media (for home theater purposes). And as far as computer geekery goes, the only other thing is a Netgear 300n wifi router hanging off a cable modem.. it does both gigabit and dualband (802.11a/b/g/n).

As far as sound, which is really what most people i'm sure care about (myself included) and you'd like be most interested in (and probably will need to upgrade sooner or later).. i got a plain HTIB style system, the SLS Q-Line 500W (which has what i'm told is a rebranded Sherwood RD-8601 receiver, and 5x satellite speakers and a 8" i think it is subwoofer). The cable box/dvr feed into it via Coax digital, and the mac mini outputs to it directly via TosLink optical.. The receiver has built in DDS/DTS decoding (that my mac mini plays SACD rips to it).

Anyway for my little studio, it works well. I dream of the day i have a bigger place of my own and get some majorly larger speakers built myself with some power amplifiers driving them. One day..


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome Cynikal.
Enjoy your stay.

Cheers.
Bill.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Cynikal,

Hi! We all start somewhere with our systems. As long as you enjoy it! I remember my first system - it was actually a car stereo powered with a converter and car stereo speakers put in boxes. It was my 'all in one' at the time - am/fm, cassette, pre-amp,amp...and at the time I enjoyed the tunes.


----------

